# Small Engine Warehouse selling windbreaker for Farmall C, Super C, & others



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Small engine warehouse is normally known for lawn stuff, but they are offering this windbreaker for the Farmall C, Super C, F-200 and F-250 tractors. This is OEM stuff from IH with part number 916204. They only want $40 plus shipping. Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=IH-Windbreaker


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Man, 40 bones!!!

Anyone know if that could be made to fit a craftman DGT6000? I am not familiar with the farmall C, but I'm sure I will be.

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I see that several people have been peeping at this  So if one or more of you buy these, can you please let us know? I really try hard to find these obscure things in hopes of helping someone out and I'd be overjoyed to know that someone gets use out of the info.


----------



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

For $40.00 ! ... CHEAP !... I paid $65 for mine at a close out dealer sale.


----------

